# Irving, TX ID: 10407994 Udo, male SENIOR



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

Adoptable German Shepherd Dog: Udo: Petfinder

Udo 
*German Shepherd Dog*

*Large







Senior







Male







Dog







Pet ID: 10407994 *


Udo is calm and friendly. He's about 8 years old and weighs about 70 lbs. His available date is May 8. 

City of Irving Texas 
Irving, TX 
972-721-2256


----------



## mcgwnlynn (Sep 20, 2009)

*look at this senior beauty !!! Xira just claimed the last-posted senior, someone please take this beauty home with you !!! Please*


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I'm working on this one. . .


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

Rescued.


----------

